
VampArt – Find Yourself in Historical Artworks - smolnar
https://vampart.webumenia.sk/
======
smolnar
An art data hackathon project using deep neural networks for face recognition
to search for similar faces matching yours in historical artworks from Slovak
National Gallery and Nasjonalmuseet of Norway.

